# Courier POP3 Login Probleme



## sorix (20. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich habe hier Courier unter Ubuntu 7.04 laufen, zusammen mit Postfix und Squirrelmail (für Web), Authentifizierung wird über MySQL geprüft. Postfix scheint zu laufen, und über Squirrelmail kann ich eingehende E-Mails auch anschauen und beantworten. Was nicht funktioniert, ist, E-Mail-Postfächer via POP3 über Courier abzurufen. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum.

Nachdem ich in authdaemonrc DEBUG_LOGIN=2 gesetzt habe, erscheint das Folgende in mail.log:


```
Jul 20 17:14:39 server1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=cram-md5
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: cram: challenge=(verschlüsselt), response=(verschlüsselt)
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: cram: decoded challenge/response, username 'user@mail.org'
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: SQL query: SELECT email, password, "", 5000, 5000, "/home/vmail", CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/'), quota, "", "" FROM users WHERE email = "user@mail.org"
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: authmysql: REJECT - try next module
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 authdaemond: FAIL, all modules rejected
Jul 20 17:14:40 server1 courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, method=CRAM-MD5, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
Jul 20 17:14:45 server1 courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
Jul 20 17:14:56 server1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=cram-md5
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: cram: challenge=(verschlüsselt), response=(verschlüsselt)
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: cram: decoded challenge/response, username 'user@mail.org'
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: SQL query: SELECT email, password, "", 5000, 5000, "/home/vmail", CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/'), quota, "", "" FROM users WHERE email = "user@mail.org"
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: authmysql: REJECT - try next module
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 authdaemond: FAIL, all modules rejected
Jul 20 17:14:57 server1 courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, method=CRAM-MD5, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
Jul 20 17:15:02 server1 courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:84.56.145.95]
```
Daraus verstehe ich allerdings nicht, was passiert. Ich habe auch mal in my.cnf von mysql das Log aktiviert. Das finde ich allerdings auch nicht aussagekräftig:


```
080720 17:14:40        386 Connect     (user)@localhost on 
            386 Init DB     mail
            386 Query       SELECT email, password, "", 5000, 5000, "/home/vmail", CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/'), quota, "", "" FROM users WHERE email = "user@mail.org"
080720 17:14:57        386 Query       SELECT email, password, "", 5000, 5000, "/home/vmail", CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/'), quota, "", "" FROM users WHERE email = "user@mail.org"
```
Das war alles zu "386". Was nun tatsächlich zurückgeliefert wurde, geht m.E. aus dem Log nicht hervor. Nur dass es offenbar nicht passte, denn Courier hat die Verbindung ja mit auth failure beendet.

Aber was genau passiert, und wo muss ich nachschauen bzw. etwas einstellen, um zu sehen, was genau passiert?

Die Login-Daten sind natürlich dieselben, die bei Squirrelmail funktioniert haben.

Folgende Version(en) von Courier sind installiert:


```
Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
| Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
|/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
||/ Name                   Version         Beschreibung
+++-======================-===============-============================================
ii  courier-authdaemon     0.59.3-2ubuntu1 Courier authentication daemon
ii  courier-authlib        0.59.3-2ubuntu1 Courier authentication library
ii  courier-authlib-mysql  0.59.3-2ubuntu1 MySQL support for the Courier authentication
ii  courier-authlib-userdb 0.59.3-2ubuntu1 userdb support for the Courier authenticatio
un  courier-authmysql      <keine>         (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
un  courier-authpostgresql <keine>         (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
ii  courier-base           0.56.0-2ubuntu2 Courier Mail Server - Base system
un  courier-debug          <keine>         (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
ii  courier-doc            0.56.0-2ubuntu2 Courier Mail Server - Additional documentati
ii  courier-imap           4.1.3-2ubuntu2  Courier Mail Server - IMAP server
ii  courier-imap-ssl       4.1.3-2ubuntu2  Courier Mail Server - IMAP over SSL
un  courier-mta            <keine>         (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
ii  courier-pop            0.56.0-2ubuntu2 Courier Mail Server - POP3 server
ii  courier-pop-ssl        0.56.0-2ubuntu2 Courier Mail Server - POP3 over SSL
ii  courier-ssl            0.56.0-2ubuntu2 Courier Mail Server - SSL/TLS Support
```
Für hilfreiche Tipps dankbar - Sorix.


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Stehen die Passworte im Klartext oder verschlüsslet, z.B. mit crypt oder md5, in Deiner Datenbank?


----------



## sorix (21. Juli 2008)

Die Passworte sind in der Datenbank verschlüsselt.


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann liegt darin vermutlich das Problem. Wenn Du als authentifizierungstyp cram-md5 nimmst, dann geht das nicht mit verschlüsselten Passworten. Stell mal in Deinem pop3 client ein, dass er plain oder Login nehmen soll. Du kannst das glaube ich auch in der courier configuration festlegen, dass nur plain und logon erlaubt sind und nicht cram-md5.


----------



## sorix (21. Juli 2008)

Danke, das war's.

Ich würde gerne noch verstehen, warum das wohl so ist...?


----------

